# Prophet NTN walk/ski mechanism repair



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

i own a pair of the garmont vodoo boots they have the same walk/ski system i noticed that to get a the full freedom while in walk mode i need to open my top buckles, however i lost a screw last year and i noticed that with out the retention of the intact system the range of motion has no bounds and the difference is much more noticeable, i found it to be prohibitively so while skiing. i was able to find a screw that worked made sure to Teflon the crap out of it, totally worth it, i would also add that without the screw the system will fall apart and you may loose other integral pieces (ie. the bar), probably a more expensive fix, hope this helped, cheers! and happy shredding!


----------



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

ill also add that the screw i found was a bit long and i had to grind it down to insure it wouldn't punch through my liner and into my heal you can check this by removing your liner. the female end of the connection is open to the inside of the boot shell and super easy to find


----------



## brzcr (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. When I spoke to the local gear guru, he said the problem would be most noticeable when I get pitched backwards. I did find a too long 6 metric screw at the local hardware store and had to grind them. One tip a buddy shared was to fit a nut over the screw before grinding. Then, when you back the nut off, it helps re-thread the screw. Now, I'll have to test the performance of the repair...


----------

